# Notable Swing Analyzers?



## FearlessGolfer (Dec 1, 2015)

Hey all!

I'm fairly my new-found love/hate relationship with golf. I've been trying to improve, but seem to have possibly plateaued. I love it when I can get great prices on some coaching lessons, but I think I need something to follow me around a bit. I've looked into a number of different swing analyzers found Zepp. Tried it out for a while. I thought it was easy to use and set up, but felt like it just wasn't providing me with enough value. Honestly, didn't care for the 3D swing. I've heard of Hudl, but never used it and DuoTrac Golf, which sounds promising. They're a 4 sensor product instead of 1. Anyone have any advice on what has worked for them or suggestions on where I should go from here?


----------



## allingolfpro (Jul 23, 2017)

I am in the same boat and have beening looking around for a while now!


----------



## rainorshinegolf (Sep 20, 2017)

SkyPro is a good solution. We actually sell these directly on our website.


----------

